

Colbert talking about Viacom and Google during the word segment. - lakeeffect
http://www.comedycentral.com/colbertreport/videos.jhtml?videoId=77674

======
Mystalic
....this aired in 2006....

I guess it's still an awesome Word.

~~~
lakeeffect
I thought the best part was that it was from 2006, that is how long this has
been going on between viacom and google.

Its about time google just buys them...

